
Show HN: DeepNamer – An AI-Powered Domain Name Generator - saeed4bbasi
https://deepnamer.com/
======
saeed4bbasi
DeepNamer is an AI-powered domain name generator and deep brainstorm platform
that can help you find a catchy and creative domain name for your business for
free. DeepNamer is built based on a deep sequence-to-sequence (i.e., keywords-
to-domain) architecture, which utilizes the most recent natural language
processing algorithms such as dynamic recurrent neural networks.

~~~
notlukesky
Cool product. Did you find deepnamer.com using deepnamer?

~~~
saeed4bbasi
Yes exactly, it was one of the points we said YES we have a product we can
rely on. TBH it was not easy to choose since the product suggesting name and
our name need to be really good or special but when we narrow down the results
for us, we went with this that was generated by our AI.

here is the few more that came to our short list all generated by our AI:

\- neunamer.com \- Newnamer.com \- Genamist.com \- DeepoName.com \-
Deepucer.com \- Deeperator.com

------
gsempe
I tried it like I tried all the other similar name generator that I have cross
the path with. That’s the firs time that I find the proposal really good. Good
job!

~~~
saeed4bbasi
Thank you for the comment, let us know if you have any feedback or comments.

